# Apply for tourist visa while spouse visa still pending...



## kath83 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi..

Just want to know if anyone has applied for a tourist visa to come to Australia..while spouse visa is still pending...

My situation is.. Australian embassy in Jakarta currently awaiting for my husbands FBI police clearance. My husband wants to come to Australia to visit me for a couple of weeks. 

Is it easy to obtain a tourist visa in this situation?

Thanks


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

kath83 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Just want to know if anyone has applied for a tourist visa to come to Australia..while spouse visa is still pending...
> 
> ...


Hey there,

I just had a quick look at the partner booklet and I think you need to take note of this:

_After you apply for a partner category visa, you should inform the department if you
intend to travel (either to or from Australia) while your visa application is being
processed. This is because, if you applied for a partner category visa while you were:
• in Australia, you must be in Australia at the time your temporary and permanent visas
are granted; or
• outside Australia, you must be outside Australia when the temporary visa is granted.
You may be either in or outside Australia when the permanent visa is granted.
If you have applied in Australia, you must ensure that, before you travel outside
Australia, you have a visa to return. Otherwise, you may not be able to return to
Australia and, if your partner category visa application is refused while you are outside
Australia, you may not have a right of review._

I would get in touch with DIAC and tell them of your intentions if you haven't already before you go ahead and book tickets.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

kath83 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Just want to know if anyone has applied for a tourist visa to come to Australia..while spouse visa is still pending...
> 
> ...


A few people have posted on doing this previously, some having done it and others in the process.
With the info Ag has posted, it just means your husband will need to be outside of Australia for the partner visa to be granted but that can even be New Zealand if he didn't need to go back to Indonesia.
And yes, he ought to advise the Immi people in Indonesia of his movements.


----------



## kath83 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## waiting2013 (Apr 14, 2013)

*fingerprints for FBI in Jakarta*



kath83 said:


> Hi..
> 
> My situation is.. Australian embassy in Jakarta currently awaiting for my husbands FBI police clearance. My husband wants to come to Australia to visit me for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks


can you please help me out! I need to take my fingerprints for my FBI police check in Jakarta. I dont know where I can get them done?

anybody`s help would be very appreciated


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

I came to Australia on an ETA. I am just back from New Zealand where they granted the visa. I had booked to go as I had to leave the country to renew my ETA and they chose to grant the visa while I was out of the country. I spent two nights in New Zealand to give them a chance to do it and emailed them of my intention to travel and requested if they could possibly grant the visa to save me having to travel to NZ twice. I was very lucky that they did grant while I was there.

Kttykat


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

waiting 2013
If you cannot find out then you could always ask at the embassy any embassy will help you as im sure they have come across the same requirements from applicants needing finger prints. or contact your CO and usually they provide you with the information on how to obtain them. They will provide you with addresses of supported offices by the DIAC. 
Please let us know how and where you obtained them so this information can be shared. Thanks and good luck
Louiseb


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

OK just found that to obtain the fingerprints in Jakarta you need to go to a police authority, so I would suggest either your local police head quarters or a police station within your area, hope this helps waiting2013, this information is from the embassy.


----------



## waiting2013 (Apr 14, 2013)

louiseb Thank you so much.
the problem here in Indonesia is that you rarely can find someone who speaks english. I went to the police and they couldnt understand me . I will go to metro police tomorrow and hope to find a solution.
BTW, I dont hace a CO yet .....I applied recently on march 2013.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

OH ok well that makes things a little difficult for you, don't you know some one who speaks English so they can translate for you, maybe a friend or a even some one you can call whilst your at the police station so they can explain on the phone what you need? Let us know how you get on please and good luck.
Louiseb


----------



## waiting2013 (Apr 14, 2013)

*finger prints*

to do finger prints in jakarta go to Metro police , 2 block north of block M mall Jakarta selatan


----------

